# How do you know which "Creator" you are?



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

My roommate and I are trying to figure out which one he is he's one of these but we're not sure. He's definitely E, definitely S, P T/F I'm not sure about.


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

It's hard to say really, typing other people can be a very tricky business. If you give some more details there are some helpful sorts around here that might be able to give you a hand with typing this person, and as for typing them yourself the only way you can really manage it is to brush up on all the functions (and that means the extroverted AND introverted versions of N,S,F and T) and examining the person's actions more closely. Just be careful not to make any false judgements.

You might want to take a look at a topic I made on trying to type a creator on this forum, I got some fantastic responses.

http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/78111-isfps-matching-description-you.html#post1925250


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Try looking into cognitive functions. Typing someone base on letters is not always accurate.


----------

